# anyone hear of SEREDYN??



## weirdness (Aug 21, 2006)

i was researching and found this site http://seredyn.com/index.html
it says its all natural so you dont need a prescription.. it also says that it has a 82% success rate with social anxiety persons. :banana 
they also say it works within 30 mins from taking the pill!!
well i just ordered mine so ill let you guys know how it is..

just thought i should share!!

if anyone has tried this please share some info!!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

http://seredyn.com/formula.html

Why not just buy a bottle of each of its ingredients? It'd probably be a little cheaper...


----------



## Bucs623 (Aug 17, 2006)

I've heard of it. 

L-Theanine, Passion Flower, and Valerian. Haven't tried those all together. However I have tried Theanine and Valerian seperately with only mild success. Theanine worked best.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I've tried seredyn.. It actually works somewhat. When I took it, I noticed that I was more calm when talking to people. The only thing that it doesn't seem to fully eliminate is the tendency for you to feel like you're being watched while in a crowded place.. It works but don't expect a very strong sedation from it or anything..


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I'll try it just as soon as my insurance picks it up as one of the medicatations they'll cover.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

I would assume that the most active ingredient in Seredyn is the L-Theanine, therefore It would make sense to experiment with that alone if you would like.. I can't really be sure that the combination of ingredients in Seredyn is what makes it work so well. There was a good point raised concerning the cost.. It could be cheaper to experiment with the various things that are in Seredyn..


----------



## SheIsBrite (Aug 5, 2006)

yea let me know how it works for you


----------



## weirdness (Aug 21, 2006)

ok so i order it right before i posted this thread and i payed extra $28 for the 1-2 day ups air shipping... and guess what.... has not come yet.... ARGGGG well hopefully it will come tomorrow... :con


----------



## Bucs623 (Aug 17, 2006)

I got something being shipped now too. Just looked at the tracking and they rescheduled it to Friday instead of today...so I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jc/sc/anxiety22 (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry to dissapoint but seredyn was the biggest waste of 34.95 plus a rip off in S&H. This was one of the first products i'd tried for anxiety with it's lucrative claims. First off the capsules smell like feet(the valerian root i suppose), and i tried it for 15 days, as the product is supposed to kick in as little as 15-30 minutes and last for up to eight hours. I took up to three capsules at a time and all you'll feel is a bit drowsy. Tried going to the supermarket after taking three seredyn capsules and my nervousness made the cashier so nervous she almost had a panic attack. I really was expecting seredyn with all it's claims and testimonials to help me as much as xanax did, but it's not even in the same denomination. It says on the bottle "supposed to make you relax in as little as fifteen minutes." But perhaps it could work for someone else?


----------



## weirdness (Aug 21, 2006)

well i got it today .. and i popped 1 pill... i agree it doesnt have the greatest scent but it did help me not feel the anxiety but i still had the feeling that "people were looking at me".. thats what i hate most... i need something for that... but other than that... it worked


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

l theanine is great but at high doses. I get nothing from 100-300 milligrams which is usually the suggested amount. Theanine is great because there are absolutly zero negative side effects. valerian and kava kava can make me drousy, lathargic in the morning. 

try out a bottle of gaba calm from source naturals. It's a chewable which you let disolve in your mouth. Because it's gaba together with glycine it can cross the blood brain barrier. I just ordered a bottle. it's on it's way.


----------



## dan_ (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought 3 bottles and threw more than 2 and a half away.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> try out a bottle of gaba calm from source naturals...Because it's gaba together with glycine it can cross the blood brain barrier...


That sounds interesting. Isn't the big drawback of regular GABA supplement that it can't cross the blood-brain barrier?


----------

